# Audio-Ausgabe aus CoDeSys-Projekt



## Chräshe (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

aktuell hätte ich eine Anwendung, wo es interessant wäre, aus der Steuerung heraus verschiedene MP3 Files abzuspielen. Eine Anwendung zielt auf komfortable akustische Warnmeldungen an halbautomatischen Handarbeitsplätzen, eine andere Möglichkeit ist Anwendung in Museen, automatischen Pumpenspielen  etc.
 Prinzipiell habe ich das mal auf meinem PC hin bekommen. Ich missbrauche die Alarmkonfiguration zum aufrufen einer externen EXE, in dem Fall den Mediaplayer. → Siehe Test_MP3_01.pro + Kurzanleitung
 Unschön ist aktuell, dass der Mediaplayer in der VISU immer in den Vordergrund rückt. Kennt jemand einen Player, der im Hintergrund läuft, bzw. einen, den man so einstellen kann?  
 Noch idealer wäre, wenn dieser Player auch noch unter  Windows CE funktionieren würde.
 Ich würde nämlich gerne einen Embedded- PC mit Windows CE  von Beckhoff einsetzen, weil die verhältnismäßig pflegeleicht sind – Image der CF-Karte ~ 20MB, keine USV notwendig, ~1min zum booten...
Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Oktober 2009)

ich würde nach einem Player für die Kommandozeile schauen, evtl. was in der Richtung:
http://www.heise.de/foren/S-Re-Kommandozeilen-mp3-Player-fuer-XP/forum-7317/msg-11462661/read/


----------



## Chräshe (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oberchefe,

hatte schon befürchtet, dass meine Anfrage „unten durchrutscht“...



Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich würde nach einem Player für die Kommandozeile schauen, evtl. was in der Richtung:
> http://www.heise.de/foren/S-Re-Kommandozeilen-mp3-Player-fuer-XP/forum-7317/msg-11462661/read/



Kann ich aus TwinCAT heraus direkt in die Kommandozeile schreiben?

Alternativ bin ich inzwischen auch fündig geworden, nur getestet muss es noch werden. Da ich allerdings keine Steuerung im Regal liegen habe, wird das noch etwas dauern...
 Player für Windows CE:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Microsoft-Windows-CE-Media-Player-7.1_12999875.html
http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA032810/


----------

